# Skunk Models' new 1/48 F-16XL finished



## John P

Skunk Models Workshop turns out to be Kinetic Models, so the box contains all the parts for Kinetics' F-16 series (except the fuselage), plus new parts for the XL. It's rather ambitiously modeled after Tamiya's modular F-16 kit, but without the parts fitting nearly as well. Still, it can be mashed together. This one took me over a month of evenings, which is a long time for me. Lots of tiny parts like individual antennas and tiny bumps and intakes. 

A put antennas and details on randomly, not sticking to any particular mark of F-16, or any of the built XLs, since this was to be a fictional operational aircraft. Decals are included for a number of what-if operational schemes. I went with the Israeli scheme 'cause it's the prettiest.

She's carrying a pair of GBU-12s for a precision first pass, 14 snakeyes for a devastating second pass, and a full load of air-to-air for egress. The Python missiles were stolen from Great Wall's F-15B/C kit. Oh by the way, the F-16XL has 16 bomb racks. This kit only comes with 12 snakeyes. Good thing I bought an extra kit.

The seat is a True Details resin one, though for a later F-16.


----------



## mach7

A nice job as usual on a really cool plane!


----------



## SfanGoch

Excellent build. Too bad it never went into production.


----------



## hal9001

As usual John....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup:*!*

Carl-


----------



## Xenodyssey

I was wondering when someone would post about building one of these. So, despite the fit issues it's worth getting?

Love your version of it. Looks great.


----------



## Jafo

the paint and markings really make this one.


----------



## scooke123

Nice job - I especially love the sharks mouth. Well done!


----------



## John P

Xenodyssey said:


> I was wondering when someone would post about building one of these. So, despite the fit issues it's worth getting?



I hope so, 'cause I bought three! :lol:

Definitely worth getting. It just need more attention than the upper-echelon modern kit that falls together.


----------



## walsing

Nice!


----------

